# Gamo Varmint Hunter?



## Gamecock_Aholic (Sep 4, 2007)

ive been thinkin about buyin one. does anyone have a reason for me not too?


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

yea to much $ for a gay pellet gun


----------



## kir_kenix (Mar 31, 2006)

yea to much $ for a gay pellet gun

hey...thats not cool man. i dont know much about pellet rifles or w/e but i love hunting. there is no reason to discourage somebody from enjoying our sport (unless they are doing something dangerous etc). we are going to end up w/ a small community of sportsmen and women if we dont encourage everyone and stop treating ppl like this.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

im helpin the kid out you could get a nice 17 hmr for that price and way more killing power.


----------



## kir_kenix (Mar 31, 2006)

first off, then just say go get a .17 hmr, and second, maybe he lives in town where he cant use a rifle to dispatch squirrels. i dont think it does anybody any good to blast somebody, especially on their first post. he obviously wanted input on the gamo varmint hunter, or at least another air rifle.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

in alot of towns you cant shoot squirrels and rabbits anyways and i know in SD you cant take small game with a pellet gun so he wouldnt get much use out of a pellet gun if he lives in a state like SD.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

fisrt of all he didnt say if he lived in town or not. second wat would you shoot in town. squirrels that you could walk up to and hit with a bat or what.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah! I don't get the whole hunting in town idea. The animals aren't wild. And it always seems to me that someone is watching and I don't want it to be the wrong person.


----------



## kir_kenix (Mar 31, 2006)

alright, using hunting in town was a bad example. 
what i meant is maybe there is a reason he cant/doesnt want to use a rifle and wanted some advice on the before mentioned pellet rifle. i just wanted to say that it was really rude how his question was answered. i think it is a bad practice in general to discourage someone from our sport that way. i know there are plenty of people who use a pellet rifle to take squirrel/rabits (he did pose this question in the "rabbit and squirrel hunting" forum afterall), so im guessing thats what imput he was looking for.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

wow. you guys should stop fighting. It's not like your helping him or anything.


----------



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

i but one of these abput a year ago and could not get it sighted in with the pba pellets so i put it away and took it out last week and got it sighted in with crossman hunting hollow ponits but now it wont evan kill a sparow and it lost its power way to much for a ****ty pellet gun and the laser and flash light screws strip really esay just trust me dont buy it


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

All I am saying is why spend over a hundred fifty dollars on an air rifle when you can get a .22 for 100, and I'm not telling anyone not to hunt, I am just saying there is a lot more point in hunting where the animals aren't used to people.


----------



## hunterslife (Oct 19, 2007)

just go buy a 22 and that will kill them alot faster.
but if you want you can try a pelletgun then if you dont like that then buy the 22


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

:x :evil: :******: Stop Fighting! Just Let The Kid Do What He Wants!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If he wants to do that that gun will be just fine, all we are trying to say is that we feel a .22 is better suited for rabbits and that we like them because they don't cost anymore than a pellet gun.


----------

